# Johnson 115 wiring diagram



## mayokisound (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram for the head temp switches on the port side? I need help!!:boo Thanks!!!<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>THANK YOU so much Shane Livingston you have been a great help</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

What year? 2 or 4 stroke?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mayokisound (7/16/2008)*Does anyone have a wiring diagram for the head temp switches on the port side? I need help!!:boo Thanks!!!


I'm sure someone can help you out, here is a link to manuals at $8.00 on CD

http://www.manuals.zoomshare.com/7.html


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TWINKIE6816 (7/16/2008)*What year? 2 or 4 stroke?


Johnson 115 wiring diagram (1 member)
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsTopicView_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopics__ctl3_lblDescription>2000 115hp model j115plssb

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 align=left border=0 valign="top"><TBODY><TR><TD class=label vAlign=top align=right>Manufacturer</TD><TD class=med vAlign=top align=left>BRP <META content=BRP name=vendor></TD></TR><TR><TD class=label vAlign=top align=right>Catalog</TD><TD class=med vAlign=top align=left>JOHNSON <META content=JOHNSON name=catalog></TD></TR><TR><TD class=label vAlign=top align=right>Year</TD><TD class=med vAlign=top align=left>2000 <META content=2000 name=year></TD></TR><TR><TD class=label vAlign=top align=right>Model</TD><TD class=med vAlign=top align=left>J115PLSSB Elec. Start, TNT, 20 IN. shaft 2000</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## mayokisound (Jul 14, 2008)

The motor is a 2000 2 stroke. Info needed is on the port side temp. sensor. What does the white wire with a black tracer activate and what does the brown wire with a blue tracer activate.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

I am a outboard mechanic and I have the wiring digram that you need. The white/black wire is the engine overheat sensor. and I am not showing a brown/blue wire on my diagram. I show a Brown,B/Yellow, B/black ,b/white. but If you need me to come and look at it for you give me a call 850-968-6580



Shane Livingston


----------



## mayokisound (Jul 14, 2008)

THANK YOU so much Shane Livingston you have a great help.:usaflag


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

To answer your question on the wire colors, the sensor is a two part sensor. The white wire is for the quickstart warm up mode and the brown wire is for the overheat temp circuit.


----------



## mayokisound (Jul 14, 2008)

I spent saturday morning checking everything that I knew to check and putting things back together. I launched the boat and after about 45-50 min. of 4800 to 5300 rpms she finally overheated or should I say the temp alarm went off. Needless to say I was disappointed. Next I tried adding some oil to the gas about 16 oz in 20 gallons of gas so now I have some premixed gas and still running the oil injector built into the motor. I was pleasantly surprise no more alarms. Then Sunday we went out tubing and running the engine hard and still no overheating alarms. So now should I ditch the oil pump and start premixing? What do most people do?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

The VRO (fuel/oil pump) is a common problem area in these engines. A lot of people do not like them once they fail and they remove the oil side of the system and premix the motor. This is a good cheap fix if you do not want to pay for a fuel pump. If ever the VRO fuel side fails, you will of course have to buy the fuel pump at that time.


----------

